# حتى تتسم مواضيعنا بالتميز



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 مارس 2006)

أخواني الكرام, أود أن أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام, الذي يلزم كل مهندس وعضو في هذا المنتدى, وهو كيف تتسم مواضيعنا بالتميز في ملتقى المهندسين العرب,لذلك يجب على المواضيع المقدمة أن تتسم بالآتي:​
البدأ بالبسملة: لأننا مسلمون, ونمتلك من الإيمان والعلم ما يساعدنا في خدمة ديننا ودنيانا, وفقدان أحدهما يعني تقصيرك تجاه دينك الإسلام.​
إستخدام اللغة العربية الفصحة بقدر الإمكان: لأن ذلك يدل على إنتمائك لأمة محمد على أفضل الصلاة والسلام.​
إستخدام الفواصل ونقاط نهاية الجُمل: حتى لا تتداخل معاني الكلام.​
إستخدام التشكيل بقدر الإمكان: في الحالات التي تتطلب ذلك, وسوف أرفق ملف يوضح كيفية إستخدام التشكيل على لوحة المفاتيح.​
إستخدام كلاً من المصطلحات الهندسية العربية وما يقابلها من اللغة الإنجليزية.​
إرفاق صور بجوار الشرح: وذلك حتى يتضح المغزى من الشرح.​
إستخدام القرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف: بقدر الإمكان وذلك حتى نوضح أن الإعجاز القرآني والحديث الشريف قد شمل الحياة الهندسية.​
وضع الروابط أو مواقع أو أسماء الكتب والمراجع المتعلقة بالموضوع المُقدم.​
ملاحظة: في حالة ذكر إسم المرجع أو الكتاب, سوف أقوم بتوفير تلك الكتب, في الجزء المخصص لكتب الميكاترونكس, في الجزء المخصص لها وهو *مكتبة الميكاترونكس !*
وجزانا الله وإياكم الخير والتوفيق بإذن الله, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
أسأل الله أن يكون الموضوع قد أثار إهتمامكم, كما أقدم لكم الملف المرفق هذا بخصوص التشكيل.

هذا ولكم مني خالص الشكر التقدير 

أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## المهندس (15 مارس 2006)

ياهلا بك أخي المهندس أحمد ..

نعم للتميز و طرح المواضيع الجادة ..

شاكر لك اهتمامك وموضوعك الرائع ..

و تحياتي


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (5 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد على هذه الملاحظات القيمة
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير










​


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ونعم المهندس


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد على توضيح هذه النقاط المهمة فى كتابة المواضيع 
وشكرا لك مجهودك عظيم جدا فى المنتدى


----------



## mooddood2 (23 مايو 2006)

*تميز*






كيف اخبارك يا احمد وشكرا" علي الموضوع المتميز 
هكذا يكون التميز :15: ​


----------

